# Batemans Marine Park Draft Plan



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

is available here

Hope noone want to fish Durras Lake! Looks like a lot of the head ends of the Clyde are proposed to be locked up.


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Interesting read. With a bit of luck I'll be in Perth in July but if I'm not there's a few little favorites cut out by this plan.

Interesting that they are protecting parts of Wallaga lake yet there are people with commercial fishing licenses who drag nets through other parts of the same lake every year.

Shad mate, Black Rock looks like it will go too 

Wonder how much the locals were consulted in this process...... Reckon this will certainly affect some of the caravan parks and little general stores in some areas.

Guess we'll just have to wait and see what happens.

Have fun!


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Interesting read. With a bit of luck I'll be in Perth in July but if I'm not there's a few little favorites cut out by this plan.

Interesting that they are protecting parts of Wallaga lake yet there are people with commercial fishing licenses who drag nets through other parts of the same lake every year.

Shad mate, Black Rock looks like it will go too 

Wonder how much the locals were consulted in this process...... Reckon this will certainly affect some of the caravan parks and little general stores in some areas.

Guess we'll just have to wait and see what happens.

Have fun!


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

What an absolute joke, ban commercial fishing if there so concerned about fish stocks. There are marine parks here in Melbourne and you often see or hear of recreational and proffesionals fishing in them in the evenings.

I have no idea what they are trying to achieve here other than political suicide by telling us fisherman fish elsewhere. My personal belief is there aiming to perhaps move us less desirable fisherfolk away to free up more accomodation for some more yuppies to holiday there. Not that there's anything wrong with yuppies, there tourist dollar is what mostly sustains these coastal communities.

Milt,


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Like Port Stevens, these habitat protection zones are once again a helluva lot more favourable than the totally unsafe 100 metre danger zones placed in Byron.

I say good work to those yakkers who are voicing thier concerns. Now is the time to fight for your slice of pie because once it's taken away it's bloody hard to get ministerial amendments.

Does a yak angler need to die in Cape Byron Marine Park before the MPA and Ministers will act on the safety concerns raised? It sickens me how they can easily make amendments to a plan while in progress but cannot make one simple change in one, 30 hectare zone to guarantee the ongoing safety of marine park users.


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Peril  - Durras Lake is where I do 90% of my fishing - looking @ the map it only looks if the far reaches of the system is off limits - which still leaves plenty of places to fish - hopefully :!: :!:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Red,

These parks have nothing to do with the stated objectives for them. If they did:

* recreational fishing wouldn't be banned anywhere as it doesn't damage any of the habitats they're supposed to protect;

* only a fixed percentage of each habitat would be protected, rather than very high percentages of headlands and inshore reefs;

* the MPA would be listening to all stakeholders, instead of favouring political organisations such as the Nature Conservation Council and Natioanl Parks Association;

* the park manager wouldn't be going around lobbying small businesses to support inclusion of the Recreational Fishing Havens in the park zonings.

These parks are driven by a Labor deal for Green preferences. Ian Cohen is getting what he wants. He is backed by Animal Rightists whose objective is to stop all fishing and hunting. Why do you think the advocates of the park are using statistics so selectively to misrepresent the impact on recreational fishers? Ask the guys affected by the Cape Byron MP how much they have been affected.

And you've only seen a strawman draft plan. Their record to date is to soften us up with such drafts then overachieve with the final zoning.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Red, I can't find it anymore either. Anyhow, the MPA has backed away from the draft claiming it was out of date when released.

Have a look here for a discussion on the park. Also, there is a local site providing ongoing coverage of the issue.

I full expect this to bite home for me if Labor are returned at the next election. They will declare the Hawkesbury Shelf MP, stretching from Newcastle to Shoalhaven and lock up all the headlands and inshore reef close to Sydney. The irony here is that they probably won't lock up any estuaries, as they have for Bateman's, because they are so degraded. If the purpose of the park is to protect biodiversity then the first thing they should do is pump funds into rehabilitation. I am one fisher that would support being locked out of an area while it is being rehabilitated. But there will be no money for that, so they'll just lock us out of healthy areas.

BTW, I'm with you when you talk about destructive past practices. Fortunately, regulations have been tightened and most comply. I would not be adverse to seeing further tightening of some bag and size limits, particularly maximum sizes but to lock us out of the majority of productive fishing grounds when stocks are not under threat, when it has been shown the stocks recover in the RFHs and when recreational fishing as currently regulated does not damage biodiversity simply points to an alternative agenda - that of the Animal Rightists and Vegans.

Save the planet - eat a vegan a day


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

fishing is only a small factor in most habitat destruction in my experience degradation comes from silting up due to land clearing for subdivisions which our local governments seem to love approving.The amount of mangrove area that has been drained and cleared or filled in over the last twenty years may have has more to do with dwindling fish stocks than most people in government want to admit.Anyway im goin to get off my soapbox now before i get a nosebleed


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTYw8ioAADHfgAASUIfgkgUiVAq/7/6wMAD0zCKZqn6TanqmgPUMg08KbU9Q9QImKPQCE9RiaekANDTTQip/pMSnqYJ6ENpGjQDQ0BUq5gmBDj4BxOzmeZBzVf+yRaYSY7RaxgLn92aUrOdU+O5GiHo6U4X3/TrD5dQ1Pi2JrdPHOMBX4TRZI1YXCztnyfawaq6iFSChLBFdHWwyqwCmsAlRw5SAiUCWC1iPFQAYnSCDqdo6J7ptmYpix3a2UxdRnArGxE8qsxofk06IfKkKm/jdGs79RKRuigdpJ4ylFiWBvdwM0gogjw1dGsmhFoXvlAqi98a5NuylS5Gl1xNsUsBZbQIDEhMIrpO3qKW0GcQqYqiEJ8lz1aYYGF2yT52VtNHhZigfxdyRThQkDYw8ioA=


----------



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

so whats happening with narooma, how much of it will be sanctuary?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Latest draft zonings, habitat maps and related stats have been released. There is an online submission form. Don't expect the Government to listen to anyone but the Greens, but get your comments in so we have the weight of numbers when it comes to persuading the public at the election.

Details here


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

See the following articles from reknowned marine scientist Walter Starck. Plenty of material to help with your comment on the draft plan


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Dave, good reading. I wonder how these stinking, greenies would work as crab pot bait.

Bout the only use for em, far as I can tell.


----------

